# paratilapia bleekeri



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

are these cichlids very aggressive? Im thinking about getting a couple. the lfs has some about a inch or so for $2. what do yall think???


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

They are very "oscarlike" in temperament. They will eat most anything that fits in their mouth so be careful when choosing tankmates. Also they get very large (up to 30cm) so I would not keep one in less than a 75 gallon tank (100-150 preferably but I am a softy when It comes to big fish, they need their room).

A good article can be found here:

The Cichlid Room Companion - Spot The Difference <i>Paratilapia polleni</i> and <i>Paratilapia bleekeri</i>

good luck,

--Dave


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

yes this cichlid is aggresive and this fish can sometimes eat small fishes too...


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

cool thanks for the article.


----------

